# Has anybody else tried libido enhancers before? I tried with no luck.



## Missed Connections (Nov 12, 2013)

Firstly, I wasn't sure whether this belonged in this forum or in Sex and Relationships, but I figured it's more about my health than my sex life.

I have really low libido and I recently tried Horny Goat Weed (60% Icariin) for several weeks and also I read that apple cider vinegar twice a day helps (been taking this daily for a week now) but I feel the same. I'm starting to think I'm just going to have to call myself asexual...

Has anybody got any experience with libido enhancers, exercises or other?

Please share your stories and/or advice. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

Missed Connections said:


> Firstly, I wasn't sure whether this belonged in this forum or in Sex and Relationships, but I figured it's more about my health than my sex life.
> 
> I have really low libido and I recently tried Horny Goat Weed (60% Icariin) for several weeks and also I read that apple cider vinegar twice a day helps (been taking this daily for a week now) but I feel the same. I'm starting to think I'm just going to have to call myself asexual...
> 
> ...


Have you checked with your doctor to see whether or not it's a hormonal thing...?


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Please consult your physician. A healthy individual belonging to Generation Y should not have libido issues.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I have low libido as well. Though I am certain it is due to hormonal birth control. I am chicken to switch prescriptions so... I am a bit unsure what to do. Not that my low libido actually negatively impacts my life or my relationship. So! What to do, what to do!


----------



## Missed Connections (Nov 12, 2013)

Irondust said:


> Please consult your physician. A healthy individual belonging to Generation Y should not have libido issues.





OutOfThisWorld said:


> Have you checked with your doctor to see whether or not it's a hormonal thing...?


I went to my GP about it, got my hormone levels checked and they came out normal. I don't know whether to accept that this is the way I'm supposed to be but I really hope it is not.


----------



## Missed Connections (Nov 12, 2013)

la_revolucion said:


> I have low libido as well. Though I am certain it is due to hormonal birth control. I am chicken to switch prescriptions so... I am a bit unsure what to do. Not that my low libido actually negatively impacts my life or my relationship. So! What to do, what to do!


Hmm. I suppose should probably just be upfront about it if I start dating. What to do indeed!


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Missed Connections said:


> Hmm. I suppose should probably just be upfront about it if I start dating. What to do indeed!


Has it negatively impacted your past relationships? Also, did you have a higher libido at one point and now that it's lower you really miss it? I don't necessarily miss having a high libido actually... Which sounds weird but... Life sometimes feels more calm, productive and peaceful without it. LOL! Though I am optimistic that my partner and I can maybe get us having sex every other day or so versus the current once a week with maybe just a little bit of extra hard work.


----------



## Missed Connections (Nov 12, 2013)

la_revolucion said:


> Has it negatively impacted your past relationships? Also, did you have a higher libido at one point and now that it's lower you really miss it? I don't necessarily miss having a high libido actually... Which sounds weird but... Life sometimes feels more calm, productive and peaceful without it. LOL! Though I am optimistic that my partner and I can maybe get us having sex every other day or so versus the current once a week with maybe just a little bit of extra hard work.


I've never been in a relationship. The closest thing for me was I went on two dates with someone, but I didn't feel "excited" about the possibility of sex, which I knew was expected of me, so I left it at two dates. My libido is so low that it almost feels non-existent. I have a visual attraction but nothing happens in my body. I used to have, I would say, average libido but that was back in high school and I'm now 22.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

Missed Connections said:


> I've never been in a relationship. The closest thing for me was I went on two dates with someone, but I didn't feel "excited" about the possibility of sex, which I knew was expected of me, so I left it at two dates. My libido is so low that it almost feels non-existent. I have a visual attraction but nothing happens in my body. I used to have, I would say, average libido but that was back in high school and I'm now 22.


You know, there are many factors that can affect libido.

Some include being overweight/obese, having a mood disorder (like depression), being stressed for long periods of time, and so on.


----------



## Missed Connections (Nov 12, 2013)

OutOfThisWorld said:


> You know, there are many factors that can affect libido.
> 
> Some include being overweight/obese, having a mood disorder (like depression), being stressed for long periods of time, and so on.


I know but I'm none of the things commonly listed for causing low libido.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

What does your diet look like other than the supplements you mentioned?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

You could very well be asexual. Are you okay with that?


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

I think your sex life is closely tied to all other facets of life. Do you generally feel good about yourself? Do you exercise regularly? They say exercise helps, but I am totally not the best person to say you should exercise. Do you smoke pot or cigarettes? Those two things can be libido killers. 

It sounds like physical issues are probably not the problem, but an emotional one. Has anything traumatic happened sexually in your past? They say that can either give someone an extremely high, or extremely low libido. Some people just naturally have low sex drives. You might be one of those people. 

Also, the lack of physical attraction to the guy you were dating might just mean you weren't attracted to him. It was your brain telling you he wasn't the right one. When you do get in a relationship, even if you have a low libido, the art of compromise is very important. My wife has hardly any sex drive, and has refused to compromise. It causes a lot of stress in our marriage for me.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

sraddatz said:


> My wife has hardly any sex drive, and has refused to compromise. It causes a lot of stress in our marriage for me.


I've had an experience of sexual incompatibility contributing to marital stress.

That's why I get irritated with, or ignore people who say it's shallow to be concerned about sexual compatibility and attraction, when dating. They've likely never experienced a 'dead bedroom'.

Dr Phil said something a decade ago that I only realized how accurate it was whilst going through it...

When sex is going well it's 10% of a relationship, and when it's going bad it's 90% of a relationship.

/r/DeadBedrooms - There's only one Love Language, those other four things are *Like* Languages is your friend my dude.


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

strangestdude said:


> I've had an experience of sexual incompatibility contributing to marital stress.
> 
> That's why I get irritated with, or ignore people who say it's shallow to be concerned about sexual compatibility and attraction, when dating. They've likely never experienced a 'dead bedroom'.
> 
> ...


I'm with you! If you have an otherwise awesome partner, but don't get nearly enough sex, that's still a terrible relationship. I think if sex is at least 30 percent of your relationship, the best that partner can get is a c-. Buy without sex, you get more critical, and that remaining 70 seems like nothing. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

1. Asexuality has nothing to do with how strong or weak your libido is. The fact that you even care suggests you aren't.
2. Multivitamins and omega-3 oil.
3.????
4. Profit.


----------



## kittypuppy (Apr 4, 2013)

I read on the back of my Maca powder (apparently also called Peruvian Ginseng) packet that it has 'a particular reputation for energy in the bedroom with a boost to everyday libido'. So maybe taking it as a supplement might help? I add it to smoothies because it helps with pms and stress and it is quite mild tasting and not gross or anything.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Missed Connections said:


> Firstly, I wasn't sure whether this belonged in this forum or in Sex and Relationships, but I figured it's more about my health than my sex life.
> 
> I have really low libido and I recently tried Horny Goat Weed (60% Icariin) for several weeks and also I read that apple cider vinegar twice a day helps (been taking this daily for a week now) but I feel the same. I'm starting to think I'm just going to have to call myself asexual...
> 
> ...


I've tried a couple things actually, not because I really have low libido but because I like to experiment with supplements.
I'm a healthcare provider so I get discounts on a bunch of things, heh.

Anyway the one that I use regularly and have had the most success with is this:
LibidoStim-M

I have taken a lot of individual extracted products from a bunch of companies (Maca, Icariin, Longjack, etc.)
I have taken them in different forms too like alcohol extracts but really I think this one works best.

And just a tips: increased blood flow to the area and relaxation help, so just laying in a hot tub or jacuzzi for a for a few minutes and zoning out before you go to bed really gets all the mechanics ready lol.

It's not viagra or something (not that I've taken it) but the main thing I notice is mood, which has positively changed. Another product that did this but didn't have as much of an impact on my libido was: http://www.metagenics.com/mp/products/tribulus-synergy

Funny thing about that product is I noticed facial hair grew a lot faster.

Both of those companies are reputable supplement companies. Oh yeah and if you're not already doing so - weight train. That little bump of testosterone helps.


----------

